
Weekly Robotics #49 - msadowski
https://weeklyrobotics.com/weekly-robotics-49
======
msadowski
I know this content doesn't get too much traction on HN but I wanted to
highlight two pieces from today's issue:

Acutronic Robotics closing down [1] - I personally think that this is kind of
a big deal for the ROS community. Acutronic Robotics was heavily involved in
ROS2 development, micro-ROS project [2] and developed H-ROS [3].

BettleCam 10th Birthday Video [4] - this was the first time I learned about
BettleCam - a robot for taking photographs of wildlife. I really enjoyed the
video and the anecdotes about the robot meeting wild animals (often not
surviving these).

[1] [https://acutronicrobotics.com/news/acutronic-robotics-
closes...](https://acutronicrobotics.com/news/acutronic-robotics-closes-after-
both-series-b-and-acquisition-plans-fall-through/)

[2] [https://micro-ros.github.io/](https://micro-ros.github.io/)

[3]
[https://acutronicrobotics.com/technology/H-ROS/](https://acutronicrobotics.com/technology/H-ROS/)

[4] [https://youtu.be/EsEQVWyvI80](https://youtu.be/EsEQVWyvI80)

